# Ghosts



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, do you think you have one? I love a good ghost story, so do tell.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Of course not.
But would I stay in a haunted house overnight by myself?
Of course not.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

RichNC said:


> Yes, do you think you have one? I love a good ghost story, so do tell.


Until recently I've never had experiences,even though growing up my mom told me our house was haunted and she could see the ghost. Well it's happened twice now where our kids will either be sleeping or out of the house and clear as day you can hear a small child's footsteps run across upstairs and a cute little laugh. I'm not the only one who has heard it. First time there was 4 of us that heard it and we ran upstairs to see. Tell your story


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My family and all of our neighbors had some weird experiences in a neighborhood we lived in, in Georgia when I was a teenager. All new houses but the HOA was researching what the land had been before it was nuilt on in the 70’s. THAT right there spooked me. That GROWNUPS admitted something was going on and were trying to figure it out. We moved to MA before anything became of it darn it.

No ghosties anywhere else I’ve lived.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

No


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I've never seen or heard one. But, that doesn't mean there aren't. I've never seen a giant squid...wait, does this mean the thread is going to get relocated?


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

If you grew up in the house that I did, You would most likely say yes


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Every goat I had stunk, and it wasn't my imagination either.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I ain't afraid a no goats!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

No I don't believe in ghosts but was told around Christmas that if I didn't stop my humbug attitude I might be visited by some!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I didnt used to but now I aint so sure.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I have encountered some strange phenomena, but while that was the popular description, I can't attribute these events to ghosts per se. The best I can swear to is that some strange things have happened under my observation. It works much the same way that I can say that there are such things as UFOs in the strict definition that requires only that it be flying and you don't know what it is, as opposed to being green men from another planet.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Odd. Most folks polled yes, but commented no.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

no


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I believe in ghosts and I also believe there is so much more to this earth/universe than we understand. Personally I am fine with that.

A school I worked at for many years was built on a property just outside of Boston MA that was previously a farm in the 1770s and 1800s The house was still there and used as a home for the director. 
Part of one of the school building was a part of a barn that was renovated. The teachers had different stories about their experience with a ghost, I can't remember them all. Usually had to do with things being moved in their classrooms.
My favorite story was this - A child, walking down the hall in the renovated barn part said to his teacher - who is that man? The teacher didn't see anyone - she said, what man? The child said, the man there with the tall black hat, pointing down the hall.
Let me assure you the fashion of 1998 was not for men to wear tall black hats.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I voted "Undecided"
Don't remember ever seeing one; in turn there are times that I felt that I died a long time ago and just to dumb-a**ed to lay down and let them throw dirt on me....... 
Maybe I are one????


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

To quote a famous comedian, how come ghosts and reincarnates are never from anyone famous; you know George Washington or Tallulah Bankhead? It is usually Schlomo the peasant that got killed by a runaway manure cart.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

HDRider said:


> Odd. Most folks polled yes, but commented no.


Since this is an anonymous poll, you have to take into account that it is entirely possible that the numbers are skewed by people who have posted but not chosen a poll choice and more important, people who are reading but not posting who have participated in the poll.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

IndyDave said:


> Since this is an anonymous poll, you have to take into account that it is entirely possible that the numbers are skewed by people who have posted but not chosen a poll choice and more important, people who are reading but not posting who have participated in the poll.


Obviously... Such a literal explanation was not what I was calling odd.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I did not fill out the poll, but I have to (reluctantly) admit to "yes".

Many, many years ago when I was on night duty in a psychiatric hospital I saw a patient get out of bed, walk away from me down the ward and into the linen closet at the end of the dorm. I got up immediately went to the closet to find... no-one. There was no way that the person could have exited without passing me. I walked back to my post and the patient I 'saw' was fast asleep in her bed. I mentioned the incident to my supervisor when she made her rounds. It appears that at one time that particular ward had been the "sick ward" and the closet had been an entry way, with a door on the outside wall. One winter night a patient had indeed left the ward wearing only a nightgown and had died of exposure.

When I first moved into this house I frequently smelled a warm, spicy scent. It was comforting and 'sort of' familiar, though to this day I cannot tell you what cologne it is. I never felt frightened or alarmed by it. It seemed to feel benign. I haven't noticed it for about a year or so now and in a way I think I miss it. Or him, as I am sure it was a male presence.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I have lived in a series of old houses (a total of 26, I think) and keep hoping to encounter a ghost, but so far no such luck. Based on my experience either ghosts are pretty rare or I am so insensitive to the spirit world that they slip by me unseen.

I remain somewhat open-minded to the possibility of ghost phenomena, but my wife is a firm nonbeliever - so I will come back to haunt her if at all possible.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Midnight shift in a nursing home that used to be the county poor farm. Need I say more? As a teen, I babysat at a house with something very bad in it. After a few times I refused to go back. The kids were OK, the dog was OK, the house was new, they built it but something was not good.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Yes, I believe they exist, but I do not believe they are the spirits of actual deceased people but demonic spirits that sometimes impersonate the deceased so as to deceive. I do not fear them since I also believe in One that has authority over them!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Didn't until about seven years ago and my wife was out of town and I woke up to a strange presence sitting at the end of my bed. Literally took my breath away. Can I prove it was a ghost? of course not.But I sure believe it was.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Never really did til I moved into this old farm house. Some real odd things...like one winter night the cats & dogs watched & followed what I can only describe as a shadow moving back & forth in front of the wood stove. The smallest cat arched her back & was winding around an unseen leg like someone was giving her a good scratch. The shadow would move...the little cat would move...the other cats and the dog's eyes followed the shadow. This went on for a few minutes until the shadow disappeared into the other room...there are other oddities but I'll stop there...


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes , I believe that there are Ghost ,Sprits, Angels, Demons. I have had several first hand accounts told to me by People that would otherwise not have a reason to Lie. I have felt a presence before but not witnessed anything.

My uncle in 1986 was picking peanuts when he got to the end of the row got out to fix the lift linkage. I reached under the cab from behind and when he touched the lever the lift lifted and pinched his arm between the cab and lift. everyone else was at the other end of the field and could not see him . He said as he was trying to figure out how to get out he looked up into the trees and saw 3 angels . he said the next thing he knew he was driving the tractor back to the other end of the field with his arm only hanging on by the skin . They loaded him in the truck and drove the 50 miles to the hospital . this story stayed the same and he claimed it happened as he told it. I know this man only went to church 4 times in his life. when he got married, his daughter got married , when I got married and his funeral .


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't. 

Sometimes I feel the presence of the guy that used to own our house. He didn't die in the house, but he was deeply attached to the place. It's not a bad or good feeling. I know he'd be happy knowing a family like ours lives there now.

I still don't believe in ghosts, though.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Where did our nice ghost stories go?

_sigh _I guess this is why we can't have nice things


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GC is the be nice room.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> GC is the be nice room.


Thank you


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

Go spend some time in Gettysburg, Pa. Look up a place called Iverson's Pits. Spend the night there.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

There ain't no such thing as ghosts.... So I've heard. But then I've heard lotsa stuff. When my good freind came to live out his last days with us we got used to hearing his cane thumping around upstairs. After he passed away we heard that cane thumping around upstairs in the middle of the night quite a few times. Haven't heard it lately, guess he finally got where he was going.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

HDRider said:


> Obviously... Such a literal explanation was not what I was calling odd.


OK, are you going to share or keep me in suspense?


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I've never met a ghost but I believe the spirit of a dead person can do more than we know they can. We had a good friend die who loved our place and wanted to move nearby. He died before that could happen but for 2 years after his death we had a bird that constantly pecked on the window. I know they say the bird sees itself in the window and thinks it's another bird so is fighting it but this particular bird would follow us from room to room. Closed blinds, putting objects in the window, even bought a plastic owl and set it by the window of the TV room trying to keep it away. Nothing worked. His wife remarried and would bring her new husband over and that bird would really go to town on the windows. Freaked him out and he'd cuss that bird something awful. LOL When he died guess what showed up at our window again? He wasn't as persistent as her first husband as in he didn't stick around as long but still a bird that would follow you from room to room. When my mom's best friend died, who really liked me for some unknown reason, another bird showed up. I told hubby "Here we go again!".


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

My parents drove from KY to PA just to see that their children attended a christian summer camp. Every night the camp would host a huge bonfire and tell ghost stories. I was about seven years old at that time and those stories would scare the bejeebers out of me. 

Probably didn't help that I had a great-grandma that would tell stories. She'd tell us kids that if we were to lay straight in bed at night, a ghost would pull at our feet. And that's why god created foot boards, to keep ghosts from pulling on kids feet, lol. What a bunch of bull, and as a kid, I believed every bit of it. It took me years to finally unbend my legs when I slept.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

To this day I still don't sleep well unless the sheet is tucked in firmly at the bottom and up the side of the bed to past my knees. It's to protect my feet from what ever reaches up from under the bed. That phobia is courtesy of one of my sisters,who, after we'd watched a scary movie when we were 7-8, crouched at the foot of my bed after I was asleep and reached up/over the bed..... If I'd only had a foot board.
Now, do I believe in ghosts? No..... but I do believe that there are places where the "energies" of a event still exist, good or bad. I've felt that going into a place perhaps half a dozen times in my life. 
While it hasn't happened to me, I do have friends who've had the same experience as a couple people replied above. They've heard the sounds of people who lived there before moving around in the months after they moved in. One in particular,the most down to earth person you could meet, said that she knew it was the former owners,who had both died in the house several years apart, doing a tour of the house to see what the new owners had done. It wasn't frightening in the least to her, and she insists it wasn't the unfamiliar sounds of a house settling. She didn't hear them again. Her husband on the other hand wanted to get the house blessed immediately so that more spirits didn't enter, and they did have a blessing done shortly afterwards.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

IndyDave said:


> OK, are you going to share or keep me in suspense?


At the time I said that those that posted were saying they did not believe in ghosts. But those that polled said they did. I thought that odd, because hearing from folks that do believe in ghost would be more interesting. I want to hear from those that do believe in ghosts.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

blanket said:


> Go spend some time in Gettysburg, Pa. Look up a place called Iverson's Pits. Spend the night there.


I don't believe in ghosts, although I may have seen one once in the barn, but Gettyburg is so full of what is called residual energy that I couldn't stay in some areas, or I guess that's what it was. The entire area of Pickett's Charge, especially the wall, was surreal. Mr. Pixie had an issue with this area as well for the first time ever.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

HDRider said:


> At the time I said that those that posted were saying they did not believe in ghosts. But those that polled said they did. I thought that odd, because hearing from folks that do believe in ghost would be more interesting. I want to hear from those that do believe in ghosts.


Its amazing that a lot of people believe in "spirits" or "Ghost" and then will Growl and yell at you if you mention God as being a supernatural being.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

A friend of mine had a ghost that would sometimes flicker the lights in the stairwell. However, only when someone was going down the stairs. She gave the ghost a name, and even had a writeup in the local paper about it. When I replaced her light switch for her, the ghost never flickered the lights again.

Maybe it was just reminding her that loose wires in an electrical connection are dangerous, huh?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Clem said:


> A friend of mine had a ghost that would sometimes flicker the lights in the stairwell. However, only when someone was going down the stairs. She gave the ghost a name, and even had a writeup in the local paper about it. When I replaced her light switch for her, the ghost never flickered the lights again.
> 
> Maybe it was just reminding her that loose wires in an electrical connection are dangerous, huh?


Makes you wonder why the ghost lived there all that time and never thought about fixing it. Can't stand a lazy ghost I tell ya.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Clem said:


> A friend of mine had a ghost that would sometimes flicker the lights in the stairwell. However, only when someone was going down the stairs. She gave the ghost a name, and even had a writeup in the local paper about it. When I replaced her light switch for her, the ghost never flickered the lights again.
> 
> Maybe it was just reminding her that loose wires in an electrical connection are dangerous, huh?


You should add to your business card . Licensed Exorcist . Might get you a few more jobs


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Clem said:


> A friend of mine had a ghost that would sometimes flicker the lights in the stairwell. However, only when someone was going down the stairs. She gave the ghost a name, and even had a writeup in the local paper about it. When I replaced her light switch for her, the ghost never flickered the lights again.
> 
> Maybe it was just reminding her that loose wires in an electrical connection are dangerous, huh?


Buzzkill. How’s she ever going to open that haunted B&B now?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I remember as a kid praying to the Holy ghost


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't believe in ghosts, although I may have seen one once in the barn, but Gettyburg is so full of what is called residual energy that I couldn't stay in some areas, or I guess that's what it was. The entire area of Pickett's Charge, especially the wall, was surreal. Mr. Pixie had an issue with this area as well for the first time ever.


I have spent a lot of time at the battlefields in Gettysburg. I was a reenactor and actually participated in Pickett's charge. I understand what you felt with residual energy, There are places around Little Round Top where I have felt like guys were standing right next to me. Another place like that is Bloody Angle in Fredericksburg. If you close your eyes you can almost see and feel the battle unfolding in front of you. It seems to places where a lot of men lost there lives in doomed charges.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

catsboy said:


> I have spent a lot of time at the battlefields in Gettysburg. I was a reenactor and actually participated in Pickett's charge. I understand what you felt with residual energy, There are places around Little Round Top where I have felt like guys were standing right next to me. Another place like that is Bloody Angle in Fredericksburg. If you close your eyes you can almost see and feel the battle unfolding in front of you. It seems to places where a lot of men lost there lives in doomed charges.


The Little Bighorn battlefield has that feeling too. I was there once on a very overcast day, in late afternoon and i was one of the only visitors. It had the feeling of Gettysburg.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

oneraddad said:


> I remember as a kid praying to the Holy ghost


Didn't he take the last train for the coast?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Clem said:


> Didn't he take the last train for the coast?


Only on the day the music died. Other than that, I’m sure he’s around,


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ghosts are like people, some good, some bad. Some want you in their "life", a good many would rather ignore you...that way, when they go home they can tell their wife, "I think I saw a live person today!"

NEVER, never, never go in a place that's "Bad"...if you get the feeling, you know what I mean. You can never know what you'll bring out with you.

Mon


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I do believe in ghosts. I spend a lot of time in old farm graveyards. My family and I put flags for the forgotten vets. We go to the graves that have not been tended to in years. Everyone of us has seen or heard or felt something. I think it depends how open minded you are to them. Like anything else.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

While the North and South were fighting a few bad ass Americans decided to go West and find gold in Poeville. That hole goes in 350' and then gets really small and scary but not ghost scary. My friends wife believes there's ghosts in it though. It's the Paymaster ext mine, a deeded and patented gold and silver mine. I was thinking of tours, ghost tours, I just need someone that can feel ghosts to set the whole deal up.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

M5farm said:


> Its amazing that a lot of people believe in "spirits" or "Ghost" and then will Growl and yell at you if you mention God as being a supernatural being.


I really don't think there is anything supernatural out there. I think it's all quite natural. Our boy stopped by yesterday evening and this came up in our visit. Something about a dog out in the yard staring at "something" in the yard that he in his coworkers could not see. The dog was quite content, but kept looking in the same place most of the afternoon. The boys got to wondering if maybe some of us really do have more senses than others. Like, what if that dog was watching God, or a spirit in the yard, just as naturally as they were watching the dog? Our discussion then drifted on to déjà vu, out of body experiences, and of course what happens to our soul when it exits this body. Talking to nonbeleivers can be quite frustrating sometimes, it puts me in mind of how Helen Kellers parents must have felt sometimes. Dealing with her had to be very frustrating for them.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Clem said:


> A friend of mine had a ghost that would sometimes flicker the lights in the stairwell. However, only when someone was going down the stairs. She gave the ghost a name, and even had a writeup in the local paper about it. When I replaced her light switch for her, the ghost never flickered the lights again.
> 
> Maybe it was just reminding her that loose wires in an electrical connection are dangerous, huh?


The lights in the barn, and sometimes the house, go on by themselves. I've been through the wiring (many years of industrial & residential wiring experience) but to no avail as the barn lights would go on & stay on until I turned them off. I even tried locking all the doors to make sure it wasn't an uninvited air sucking guest. I finally resigned myself to having a conversation with the 'farmer' that I had seen around the barn...yep, there one minute, gone the next. Well, I was polite, told him that I appreciated him watching over the livestock and taking care of the farm. Told him that I understood that he needed light but asked if he could turn them off when he was done because we had to pay to run them. I still see the lights go on now & again but they're usually off by the time the sun comes up. Works for me...now if I can convince him to help with chores....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

cowboy joe said:


> The lights in the barn, and sometimes the house, go on by themselves. I've been through the wiring (many years of industrial & residential wiring experience) but to no avail as the barn lights would go on & stay on until I turned them off. I even tried locking all the doors to make sure it wasn't an uninvited air sucking guest. I finally resigned myself to having a conversation with the 'farmer' that I had seen around the barn...yep, there one minute, gone the next. Well, I was polite, told him that I appreciated him watching over the livestock and taking care of the farm. Told him that I understood that he needed light but asked if he could turn them off when he was done because we had to pay to run them. I still see the lights go on now & again but they're usually off by the time the sun comes up. Works for me...now if I can convince him to help with chores....


So,, is the switch physically switched on, or do the lights just come on?


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

The house I grew up in was built in 1870. Believe me or not but there was a full blown specter that would sit at the end of the bed in the room I had the middle of the night several times a year. Since I had 2 older sisters that each had that room growing up that had been awakened by it and guests staying there also had seen it as well as my parents that had moved there in the 40's. Never any mischief , just sit there like watching you sleep. Several other things happened in the house as well on a regular basis


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe I don't see any ghosts up here because all the sasquatch scared them away ?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Maybe I don't see any ghosts up here because all the sasquatch scared them away ?


CHUPACABRA!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> CHUPACABRA!



I think I got one of those in my trap, the area was all tore up with both traps tripped.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> CHUPACABRA!


The Chupacabra at the Gates of Dawn


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

poke fun, knew it would happen. Should add that my mother bought the house while my father was overseas in the war. She bought it cheap because several people had bought and resold it because they could not live there. It had a reputation for being haunted and had set empty for over 10 years. It had been the scene of something pretty horrific in the 1920's and in a small Iowa town word got around pretty quick. There was one good and one bad haint there. I was brought up to never be scared of anything as fear is only in you. Laugh, poke fun, knock yourself out. Don't care but some folks asked about ghosts


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Clem said:


> The Chupacabra at the Gates of Dawn


Jeez man how did you that close to that monster.

Awful cute


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> So,, is the switch physically switched on, or do the lights just come on?


I dont know about Joe but my sink used to come on at exactly noon once a week on Saturday. Physically turned on. My floor plan is open so my living room is right there and I can see in there. My grandfather used to come over at noon for lunch on Saturday and wash his hands in the kitchen sink. Straight up noon. This happened for two years after he passed away. That was 15 years ago and I just changed that faucet last year and only because wife wanted an upgrade. 13 years and no problems with it since it stopped doing that. 

Thats why I said I aint so sure anymore. 

Maybe it was swamp gas on my sand hill that caused it?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I love all the stories


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You can't ever joke around anymore or someone will become a victim and have their feelings hurt, boo hoo


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

funny, like the victim ref,


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

OK, I'll tell my story. There were some strange things about grandma and grandpa's house. The most common in my recollection was hearing car doors shut without anyone near a car, and we could have any number of people in the house and everyone present would hear it. I understand some other strange things happened like feeling presences. During my teens, when grandma and grandpa would go camping and horseback riding for the weekend, I would spend the weekend with my aunt who lived with my grandparents well into adulthood. This aunt and I had been close since I was born, so it seemed not at all out of the ordinary to me, although I never really thought about why grandma and grandpa encouraged it as much as they did. It would be a fairly recent thing that I would learn that their motive was that with the strange things of which I was aware and some of which I wasn't, my aunt was afraid to stay in the house by herself. I don't have any particular explanation for the events in question, there are plenty of possibilities, some more plausible than others, but at the end of the day, I was never inclined to get too concerned over any of this. Somehow I find myself disinclined to hold my breath until turning funny colors waiting for the explanation.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

My sink was probably just a short in the water pipes.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

mreynolds said:


> My sink was probably just a short in the water pipes.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

blanket said:


> funny, like the victim ref,


Either ignore them or poke them in the eye. They are harmless.

I like the stories, and the more details the better.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Either ignore them or poke them in the eye. They are harmless.
> 
> I like the stories, and the more details the better.



Some will poke you back where you least expect it, be careful


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> Some will poke you back where you least expect it, be careful


I ain't afraid.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Just don't drop the soap


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> Just don't drop the soap


Prison threats. OK


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

HDRider said:


> I ain't afraid.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone believe any of the ghost hunters shows on TV are legit?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Chupacabra are hermaphrodites. They love raw onions and pass very strong gas.
Township officer said we couldn't keep ours because they are considered state animals. They took the doghouse and the portapotty, like Hermie bought and paid for it itself.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

HDRider said:


> So,, is the switch physically switched on, or do the lights just come on?


The light switch was physically on. Thought I was forgetting to turn it off so I put a note on the door to remind myself. I even locked the doors to make sure no one was sneaking in at night. Yeah, thought I was loosing my mind here for a while...but too many unexplained events going on around the original parts of the house (like many old farm houses, sections were added over time) and the barn.

I found an old, clay marble, yellow in color, while digging a ditch for the propane line. I cleaned it off then put it on the fireplace mantel in the parlor. The parlor and one side room are the original parts of the house...the parlor is where the cats & dog watched something invisible to the eye move around the room. Long story short, the next morning the yellow marble sat next to a blue marble, also made of clay. I lived alone at the time so it wasn't like another member of the house had put it there and I certainly hadn't. Over the few weeks, I would find the marbles moved from one spot on the mantel to another. Out of curiosity, I moved the marbles onto the window sill in the kitchen...the kitchen is not original to the house. Rather, it was added during the Great Depression. Nothing...the marbles never moved. I gave it a few weeks, then moved the marbles back to the mantel. Sure enough, a few weeks later, the marbles were in a different location. Far be it from me to deprive a child from their toys so I made a small bag out of some scraps of tanned hide I had laying around and put the marbles in the bag. I'm not certain if I was talking to myself but I said out loud, "I made a bag for the marbles so they don't get lost again. I'll put it over here so you know where to find them. Hope you like it." The bag always looks like it's in the same place but I couldn't swear to it. At least the marbles aren't moving around...and I'm not losing my marbles see them move anymore...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Many years ago I lived in a two-story house that had wall heaters upstairs in the bedrooms. When I'd come home from work the wall heaters would be turned-on. This went on for about a week before I went to my elderly neighbor and asked her if there had been someone around the house while I was at work. She said, yes, there was a man going into my house. My neighbor, the police, and I could not figure-out who this man was that was going into my house while I was away during the day. To this day, I still have no idea who it was or how they got into my locked-up house.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

tiffanysgallery said:


> Many years ago I lived in a two-story house that had wall heaters upstairs in the bedrooms. When I'd come home from work the wall heaters would be turned-on. This went on for about a week before I went to my elderly neighbor and asked her if there had been someone around the house while I was at work. She said, yes, there was a man going into my house. My neighbor, the police, and I could not figure-out who this man was that was going into my house while I was away during the day. To this day, I still have no idea who it was or how they got into my locked-up house.


Omg that would of scared the begebuz out of me


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> Omg that would of scared the begebuz out of me


Glad to hear I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

tiffanysgallery said:


> Glad to hear I'm not the only one!!


I probably would of set up cameras everywhere


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> I probably would of set up cameras everywhere


I was young and poor, otherwise I would of too, everywhere!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

tiffanysgallery said:


> I was young and poor, otherwise I would of too, everywhere!


Lol I know how that goes


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sometimes I wonder how many spirits or ghosts are around us. SO's Grandpa committed suicide on our farm 4 years ago and some say they can still feel him


----------

